# Husqvarna 524S Blower Any Good



## MikeySQ (11 mo ago)

Hi is a husqvarna 524 machine decent?

Do they work well?

There is one for sale locally not running I was thinking of picking it up as a project

Has a tecumseh in it, I think it may be from 2008 only judging 08 as first digits in the serial number (I could be wrong)

Does anyone on here run this machine?

Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Everything is dependent on price. The last year Tecumseh made engines was 2005 and that I believe was the OHV. That engine is older. Husqvarna can be difficult for parts. I'd get it for the right price, fix it, then sell it. I'd rather own other brands.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

junk.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Garbage.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I also would avoid that machine.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

If it's not looked after any brand can be junk. Years ago I bought a '53 Ford F100. It needed lots of work and I certainly didn't buy it to fix it up hoping to take it on a trip to PEI towing a trailer. It was nothing more than a project but a fun one for me and me alone.

You said you wanted a project. So what if it's not the cadillac of blowers. If you can get it cheap buy it. It's a project.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Things...
-- How much is the ask?
-- If it's not running, how much does it weigh? 
-- What are your other local options for a project machine?

In a casual car enthusiasts' group I used to play in, the description often used for stuff like this is "it's $20k away from being a $5k car." Adjust the numbers for your situation. If this blower is free or better, it might be a fun bit of therapy. You get the idea. How much will you save on professional therapy?


----------

